# outrageous comments in an article on snakes



## Recharge (Dec 15, 2010)

News.com.au

#
Lang Park Lawrie of Darra Posted at 6:22 PM December 14, 2010

The best way to deal with a snake is with BOILING HOT WATER! You use it to make yourself a nice cuppa and when you come back, the snake is long gone. Easy when you know how.

#
mumto3 Posted at 6:02 PM December 14, 2010

As if, if a snake comes in my yard its a dead snake! As if i am going to wait for someone to come and take it away for it to breed near someone elses homes and children!

I've commented, suggesting a snake catcher, but I am totally disgusted people think this way, and are so game to comment openly in such a format.

grrr


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 15, 2010)

*when i was starting WIRES off in Wagga Wagga i had a call about a snake, had no idea who to contact or what to do so i rang a pest company and the man said to tell them to 'herd' the snake off their property using a hose and the nozzle on one single spray because they didnt like the force of the water and that way you could stay a safe distance from it as well

never did suggest that to the person that rang me and we eventually found someone willing to do the snake call outs for us*


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 15, 2010)

some people ay, shakes fist in anger and disgust


----------



## 1issie (Dec 15, 2010)

the jungle guy said:


> some people ay, shakes fist in anger and disgust



I agree,if you don't like snakes then don't say rude or offencive things about them


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 15, 2010)

It's good to see Matt's business taking off - he took part in one of our Venomous Snake Relocation Courses earlier this year.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the boiling water comment is trying to suggest leaving the snake alone, as it's usually already left of it's own accord once the tea is finished


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I think the boiling water comment is trying to suggest leaving the snake alone, as it's usually already left of it's own accord once the tea is finished


 

That's the way I read it as well.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> *when i was starting WIRES off in Wagga Wagga i had a call about a snake, had no idea who to contact or what to do so i rang a pest company and the man said to tell them to 'herd' the snake off their property using a hose and the nozzle on one single spray because they didnt like the force of the water and that way you could stay a safe distance from it as well
> 
> never did suggest that to the person that rang me and we eventually found someone willing to do the snake call outs for us*


USING A HOSE SPRAY can and does work ....and you can do it at a safe distance ..this works well if you find yourself with a snake on your back porch or front landing and you dont really want it off your property ,but want it gone from your house ...aim at face and they will move on ,most likely into the garden ,but if cool with having a snake there ,no harm comes to either the person or the snake ...if you want it actually removed from your place ..then WATCH at a safe distance and call for a snake remover ...


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 15, 2010)

My guess is most people who are involved with hots in any way would have a few "bogan" stories to tell.

The worst I've had lately involved a 63 year old local and a "nest of puff-adders"??? I asked him to show me and he took me to a sheet of corro, under which was a female Blue who'd given birth to ten youngens. Needless to say, they'd all been sliced up with a spade . "Didn't ya see the legs?", I said, "Oh yeah", was the reply! Anyone would think someone who'd lived in the area all his life could ID a Bluetongue!!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Dec 15, 2010)

some good points guys!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

I looked at the comments on that article: 

True Blue Aussie of Brisbane, QLD Posted at 10:38 AM Today
I'll relocate the slittering thing, straigt into the bin after my shovel goes through it! A good snake is a dead snake!

George of Windaroo Posted at 8:21 PM December 14, 2010
I, wholeheartedly, agree with mumto3. If a snake invades our property, make no mistake, it's dead! It will not be allowed the privelege of returning to our house whenever it feels like it. That will help to reduce the stress levels when we walk around the garden

Aussie Born and Bred of Beaudesert Posted at 7:29 AM Today
I relocated a Brown snake just the other day...with the blades of my ride-on mower. I sent part of him here and parts of him there! I don't touch them when I see them in the paddock, but when they come near the house, they're fair game.


When you post a comment, it says "Comments will not be posted if they are not fact." Well how is the phrase "a good snake is a dead snake" a fact?


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> When you post a comment, it says "Comments will not be posted if they are not fact." Well how is the phrase "a good snake is a dead snake" a fact?



Hmm, perhaps the moderator doesn't like snakes... if it's a fact to them it has to be that way for everyone else too. The people across the road from me tell me about killing snakes, and they know very well I keep them as pets... they also said that if any of my snakes come over there they'll be killed. If they do that, their dogs might 'mysteriously' go missing lol. Maybe not, but I certainly won't take that attitude!


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 15, 2010)

gee the mentality of some people in that reply on that link is unbelievable i posted on that early this morning i noticed mine never got approved hmmmm,


----------



## mattmc (Dec 15, 2010)

someone should create a "snake haters unit block" somewhere, where all the snake haters can go live and not come out ever. i suggest....on the sun.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

Tahlia said:


> they know very well I keep them as pets... they also said that if any of my snakes come over there they'll be killed.


 
:shock: You just keed pythons right? Dont tell me they kill pythons? 
Mattmc, get the sun ready here comes another batch of haters with a life sentance


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 15, 2010)

lol im liking this sun idea ay still i think the sun is a bit too easy maybe like a blackhole i would like that
just keep my aunty here she HATES snakes but she will never kill on probs curl into a tight ball when she sees one


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> :shock: You just keed pythons right? Dont tell me they kill pythons?



Yes, I only keep pythons. This woman grew up on a farm and knows the difference between a python and a venomous snake, but she doesn't care, harmless pythons get the shovel too. Arrrgggghhhh!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

Tahlia said:


> Yes, I only keep pythons. This woman grew up on a farm and knows the difference between a python and a venomous snake, but she doesn't care, harmless pythons get the shovel too. Arrrgggghhhh!!!


 
Omg, what does she think they're gunna do to her? Strangle her or something


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2010)

Tahlia said:


> Yes, I only keep pythons. This woman grew up on a farm and knows the difference between a python and a venomous snake, but she doesn't care, harmless pythons get the shovel too. Arrrgggghhhh!!!



Have you called wildlife services?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2010)

Some attitudes will never change! These people know they are protected by law in regards to the "fearing for life" clause! It's perfectly okay for people to kills stuff, but not okay for someone unlicensed to move it! Go figure! It's all about the money! And government bodies like that won't/can't be bothered spending the $$$ chasing situations like this down in order to get a legitimate conviction!


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2010)

you guys make me laugh at how you carry on about things like this, isnt there better things to argue about ?
not everyone likes snakes ..............


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> you guys make me laugh at how you carry on about things like this, isnt there better things to argue about ?
> not everyone likes snakes ..............


 
Yes there is! You call that thing in your avatar a dog??? :lol:




(jokes) I got one that looks pretty much the same :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> you guys make me laugh at how you carry on about things like this, isnt there better things to argue about ?
> not everyone likes snakes ..............


 
We're fine with people not liking snakes, its just we cant stand it when they kill them


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Dec 15, 2010)

People dont call out snake catchers to remove them because they usually charge outrageous prices, however im of the belief that if there is a snake in your yard, it was there first and its controlling the rat problem you wont realise you have untilthe snake is gone. We found a spotted in our yard being harassed by my dog so we moved it to another part of the yard where the dog cant get it. I love keeping an eye out to see if its still here.


----------



## Firepac (Dec 15, 2010)

Coastal_Girl said:


> People dont call out snake catchers to remove them because they usually charge outrageous prices.


 
Try calling a plumber or electrician out at 2am on a weekend or public holiday and see who charges outrageous prices. I get called out at those times regularly and only charge $60.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 15, 2010)

Firepac said:


> Try calling a plumber or electrician out at 2am on a weekend or public holiday and see who charges outrageous prices. I get called out at those times regularly and only charge $60.


I know that all to well too firepac .....for those whiney cry babies that carry on about us catchers having a callout fee ...give me ya number and I will ring you at all hours of any time and demand you put your life on hold cause I have a problem and then abuse you if you dare complain.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

Big wet to lead to increase in snakebites, warns veterinary association | Courier Mail Some comments on this 

John of Kewarra beach/Cairns Posted at 7:15 AM October 26, 2010
Every snake stupid enough to come in my yard is going out dead as a Dodo.My family and pets always come fist to these slimy parasites.They are the devil reincarnated.Every year about 2 dozen loose their lives in my garden.Good riddance !!! 
*Really john? Well I think you're a slimy parastite *


Can not wait of Brisbane Posted at 1:33 PM October 26, 2010
Only one type of snake I like. A dead one. I find a shotgun to be the most effective weapon on them it works like fly spray. One shoot and dead.
*OR you could call a snake catcher.*

CG of Brisbane Posted at 2:25 PM October 26, 2010
I like my post shovel the best - nice long reach with a heavy timber pole. We have had to kill two browns since last week and have seen a big one but missed him with the ute. Can't leave them roam the property with kids and dogs around.
*Really CG? You had to kill them? And you tried to hit one with a ute? What harm was it doing?*

Dave of Brisbane Posted at 2:28 PM October 26, 2010
I can kill a dangerous dog that comes into my yard. I can even (in some circumstances) kill a dangerous human who comes into my yard. But if a lethal reptile appears I have to retreat and let it be? No way - they'll all get the shovel.
*Dave. That really worries me*

Bob Raider Grove of GLENWOOD Posted at 3:00 PM October 26, 2010
Cull the lot of them. They aren't any use for anything.
*They're more use than you think Bob*

tom, Posted at 3:55 PM October 26, 2010
like they say only good snake is a dead one
 *Thats getting really old*


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 15, 2010)

I say only kill a snake if it's venomous and it's trying to kill you. These people are idiots.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nighthawk said:


> Have you called wildlife services?


 
I don't know when she last killed one, but if she does it again and tells me about it she'll be in trouble, especially if it's a python! She doesn't care that it's illegal either... she may change that view if she ends up in jail for killing an innocent animal...


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

I sort of understand killing a venomous snake, but a python? C'mon!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope this idiot gets a real good bite the next time he tries to kill one! :lol: That'd be karma! :twisted:


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I sort of understand killing a venomous snake, but a python? C'mon!


 
tell me this.
someone who hates snakes so much, and if they saw them (like most people) they will go spaz and kill them to make themselves safe.
how on earth will they know how to know the difference between an elapid and a python ? cmon


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 15, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> tell me this.
> someone who hates snakes so much, and if they saw them (like most people) they will go spaz and kill them to make themselves safe.
> how on earth will they know how to know the difference between an elapid and a python ? cmon


 I was replying to thalias post, she said her neighbours kill pythons even though they Know that they're pythons.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I was replying to thalias post, she said her neighbours kill pythons even though they Know that they're pythons.


 
oh ok,
but my post kinda goes for anyone in general


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2010)

Tahlia said:


> I don't know when she last killed one, but if she does it again and tells me about it she'll be in trouble, especially if it's a python! She doesn't care that it's illegal either... she may change that view if she ends up in jail for killing an innocent animal...



Damn straight. A nasty neighbour of ours learnt the same lesson when we busted him destroying lapwing eggs and trying to kill the adults simply because they nested in his yard. The kicker here was that he was hardly ever at the place, it was a holiday home. I believe he got whacked with a pretty decent fine there.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 15, 2010)

people these days like *** they move to the area knowing that theres snakes. but they move there anyway and then they kill the snakes. O_O makes me very angry.... if you leave the snakes alone there not going to harm you.
on my property we have 2 tiger snakes 4 copperheads and a whitelipped snake and we see them all often and they have never caused any harm.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont look at venomous snakes as KILLERS ....I look at them as any other animal with the potential to be a KILLER if the reason comes to hand...I have seen petrified eastern brown snakes curled into a tight bunch hiding their little cute faces ,cause a big human was trying to hook them up and bag them to take them away to be safely re homed ..but to them I am a threat and they are scared as ...some will stand ground ,at first to fight but 99 % will flee to get away and hide ...if more people looked at them as scared animals instead of killing machines with no feelings of pain when disgusting cruel acts are done to them ,then maybe our beloved vens would get a better chance in life ...instead they get run over ,shoveled,shot ,boiling water poured on them,sprayed with chemicals ,petrol thrown at them and lit up on fire as they are fleeing away ,dogs made to attack them and the list goes on ..any other fluffy animal that got this treatment would make the headlines on news and TV and RSPCA would be involved but not in the case of our snakes..HUMANS OVER ALL SUCK!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 16, 2010)

Redtailed said:


> I say only kill a snake if it's venomous and it's trying to kill you. These people are idiots.



What??? I've never known a venomous snake to "try" and kill somebody... Leave them alone or make a call out to have them relocated, they aint going to pick a fight to the death with you, you know....


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 16, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I dont look at venomous snakes as KILLERS ....I look at them as any other animal with the potential to be a KILLER if the reason comes to hand...I have seen petrified eastern brown snakes curled into a tight bunch hiding their little cute faces ,cause a big human was trying to hook them up and bag them to take them away to be safely re homed ..but to them I am a threat and they are scared as ...some will stand ground ,at first to fight but 99 % will flee to get away and hide ...if more people looked at them as scared animals instead of killing machines with no feelings of pain when disgusting cruel acts are done to them ,then maybe our beloved vens would get a better chance in life ...instead they get run over ,shoveled,shot ,boiling water poured on them,sprayed with chemicals ,petrol thrown at them and lit up on fire as they are fleeing away ,dogs made to attack them and the list goes on ..any other fluffy animal that got this treatment would make the headlines on news and TV and RSPCA would be involved but not in the case of our snakes..HUMANS OVER ALL SUCK!



Exactly! I've noticed that some people seem to find it difficult to wrap their small minds around the fact that snakes don't think like people and if they do bite it's because they're terrified. I look at it from the snakes perspective. You are only a few inches high and this giant thing comes up to you. Since it's coming at you and not backing off it must be predator, prey doesn't come towards you. If this thing is a predator and it won't let you flee from it, you defend yourself or you die. So many people these days only look at things from their own perspective and never try to see it from anyone else's. I believe most people in this country are very uneducated about snakes despite the fact that we live in a country full of them; this is where selfishness comes in. We live in a world full of animals and they feel pain too. They are all here for a good reason and people need to learn to respect that. I think there should be better education about snakes and other potentially dangerous animals in schools so that people can learn the correct way to deal with animals rather than just mindlessly killing them just because they came into your yard which technically belonged to the snakes first.


----------



## cris (Dec 16, 2010)

Firepac said:


> Try calling a plumber or electrician out at 2am on a weekend or public holiday and see who charges outrageous prices. I get called out at those times regularly and only charge $60.


 
Yeah but you cant just chop up electrical cable or sewerage lines with a shovel :lol: Lots of people dont want to kill snakes, but at the same time dont want to spend heaps of money or put themselves at risk, i dont hold it against them i cant think any situation where i would call a snake catcher.


----------

